# FB likes, please?



## Gutter_Supply (Apr 2, 2013)

We've been in business for 12 years - we only have 34 Likes on Facebook.

Can we get more likes please? https://www.facebook.com/pages/GutterSupplycom-RainTrade-Corporation/55950905913
Scratch your back if you scratch ours (wear gloves please). 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Zatol (Feb 23, 2013)

Done...


----------



## Gutter_Supply (Apr 2, 2013)

Zatol said:


> Done...


Thank you Zatol!


----------



## carlnwo (Feb 20, 2013)

Done


----------

